# What is this? How much is it worth complete?



## Canadian95MTD (Jan 17, 2012)

I got this for free. It needs a motor. I'm gonna put a 12 hp in it. How much will it be worth? Will it change the value if it had a 11hp in it and I'm putting a 12 in it? What do you suggest?


----------



## hackware (Sep 14, 2011)

what fits with the least modification, (unless of course you like that sort of work)...

unless you use exact replacement parts, most likely there will not be much money value change whatever you do... 

good craftsmanship will bring the best return on your work...

unless the beast is a rare model, where collectors see something i don't... ;-)

william...


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It looks like a late-'80s MTD/BOLENS ,Canadian model. They came as 11/42,14/42,14/54etc. Changing the engine doen't affect the value,as most engines are bigger,these days.Although purists would rather it hadthe 11hp flathead engine.
Most important,is the condition of the tractor's body,frame,and deck,and any accessories it came with.It looks very clean,and if you have the deck,and it's as clean,nad works well,the tractor could bring as high as $1200,USD. Parts may pose a challenge,but it looks like all the stickers/decals are there,so that helps on getting model/serial #s. Great find !


----------

